# TR: Michigan VASA trail, ooop Nort!



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

Sunday was a fairly hot day so we started at 10 AM at the VASA trail. This would be my 3rd time on the trail and my friend Tom's 1st ride in a looooooooong time.
Volklgirl has the stats, but IIRC we averaged 8.7 mph on the 13 Mile loop.
I only took a few pics, but Volklgirl got a few.
The most important shot I got was this one of her on her SS with purple Streamers!!!!






You shoulda seen her drooooooool
It turns out, Tom has a 12 ish year old GT bike that was pretty good in its day. The first thing VG said when we picked him up at his house..........Sweeeeeeet, Its purple!





The pace that Tom set when we rode was pretty decent for someone who hasn't ridden in a long time. Glad we got him out there. I think we have a new biking buddy!





Thank goodness VG didn't get pics of me climbing the big hills.  I'm guessing I had a constipated look on my face, since this was only my 4th time out on the SS and I had to really work it to get the hills.  I ended up walking the top parts of three of them.
Here's a nice section of twisties
Photo cred: VG






Thanks for readin!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 18, 2008)

Good to see you guys dragging some new people out too.

Looks like you had a better time too than those three guys that are crapping up my trail report!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 18, 2008)

Thanks Jeff.  VG just posted the stats from the ride. (sorry no gps)
13.04 miles, 1:35 "wheels spinning" time, 8.17 mph aversge

We had plans to ride again tonight but tom opted to go shopping for bike shorts and perhaps, a saddle.  Something about Da boyz needin sumthin extra


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> We had plans to ride again tonight but tom opted to go shopping for bike shorts and perhaps, a saddle.  Something about Da boyz needin sumthin extra



What about a helmet. I think that should be his first purchase.


----------



## severine (Aug 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you had a better time too than those three guys that are crapping up my trail report!


:lol:



MR. evil said:


> What about a helmet. I think that should be his first purchase.


After getting conked on the head with my own bike, I totally agree with that.

ETA: I'm such a dope.  :dunce:  Trekchick, thanks for the report!  It's nice to hear about other areas where people are riding (especially you and volklgirl who kick butt!!!!!!!!!!!).  You are a maniac with that single speed!  Kris, too!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

Tom is a helmet advocate, in general, and I'm betting he'll have one soon.  12 years ago when he used to ride, helmets weren't  "the thing" they are today.  

Carrie, Thanks for the kudos, but I have to say, Kris kicks my butt in a big way.  I'm still getting gremlins out of my head from the crash last month.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

Okay, this is such a girl thing, but I gotta share.
I was looking for a new saddle because the one that came on the Klein sucked.
I tried and loved the damesfly from Terry Cycles.
They had some bike saddle tool bags on sale in some awesome "girl" patterns.  
I love the one I got to compliment my white seat.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

I just ordered a new seat yesterday. The one on the Cannondale is ok and the one on the ht is spent since the sides have bent over. I figure I will put the new one on the Cannondale and move the one from there to the ht.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

oh and congrats on 1000 posts


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

That's a pretty fast pace.  How much climbing is there?

The GT looks brand new in the pics and yes, Tom needs a helmet!

Nice smiley face socks (or do my eyes deceive me?)


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That's a pretty fast pace.  How much climbing is there?



I was gonna say. An 8 MPH average is hella fast. I think we normally average between 3-4 MPH, usually closer to 3.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I was gonna say. An 8 MPH average is hella fast. I think we normally average between 3-4 MPH, usually closer to 3.



Guess we need to kick it up a notch, or two.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Guess we need to kick it up a notch, or two.



Apparently so.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Apparently so.



Or we need to move to flat MI... :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

This is a intermediate trail with some advanced sections.  Three major hills, and two minor climbs, but lots of twisties.
We stopped for breaks and stopped to let Tom give da boyz some relief, but when we rode, we rode!

Did I happen to mention.............I love my Attitude!!!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Or we need to move to flat MI... :lol:


Granted, we have hills, not mountains, but still, I live in a fairly hilly area and we have some significant climbs.
When I get a chance I'll get the topo for the VASA.


----------



## Greg (Aug 19, 2008)

Hills and techy areas or not, that's still a blazing pace for any type of singletrack. At least for me, it is.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Granted, we have hills, not mountains, but still, I live in a fairly hilly area and we have some significant climbs.
> When I get a chance I'll get the topo for the VASA.



I was just busting your chops.  We're not exactly climbing mountains here in CT either. 

Though are typical ride is pretty techy (if you ask me)


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Hills and techy areas or not, that's still a blazing pace for any type of singletrack. At least for me, it is.



I completely agree.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was just busting your chops.  We're not exactly climbing mountains here in CT either.



Speak for yourself, should of came on the REAL ride Sunday, just look at Steve presentation.


----------



## severine (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Speak for yourself, should of came on the REAL ride Sunday, just look at Steve presentation.


No kidding!  We did climb a mountain!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Speak for yourself, should of came on the REAL ride Sunday, just look at Steve presentation.



I meant 'we' as in the real riders her in CT, not the ones dicking around spending more time walking up hills and riding roads back in the dark after getting lost than actually riding single track. :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 19, 2008)

You did say climbing mountains, not riding them


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 19, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I was just busting your chops.  We're not exactly climbing mountains here in CT either.
> 
> Though are typical ride is pretty techy (if you ask me)


I saw some of the stuff you're doing in the TR's and I think we're riding quite similar terrain, with the exception that we have a bit more sand and you have more rocks.

And, yea, I get that you were just bustin my chops.  I got noooooo problem with that!  You'll get yours!

BTW, SAND SUX!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

Instead of starting a new thread for lil o me, I'll add to this one.

Our usual Wed night ride was just me and Kris again, so I asked if she'd help me with some skilz, like bunny hopping, and get the sand gremlins out of my head.

We spent a bit of time, until I got it!!!
Then we rode, rode hard, no pics, but tons of sweat!!!!!

Thursday night we drove to Traverse City to do the VASA trail with Tom again. We did the 9 mile loop to beat sunset, and ripped out an average of a little over 9 mph.  Well............Kris and Tom did that, while I set a pace of my own at 8.6 ish.
My wrist was really sore and swollen from the bunny hop lessons but I didn't know it until we started to ride.  The first bunny hop I tried to do on the trail nearly put me into orbit.  OUCH!
I think I stretched some connective tissues, errrrr, sumthin.

Only a couple pics, sorry we were rippin so we didn't take much and I didn't fiddle with my camera settings so they're kinda fuzzy











Thanks for readin!


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

WOW!  You guys are FAST!  Are you sure this is the first season you've really gotten into MTBing?


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 22, 2008)

severine said:


> WOW!  You guys are FAST!  Are you sure this is the first season you've really gotten into MTBing?


Oh heck no.  I've been riding 5 years.  VG for longer than that. This is the first year we've ridden together much.  Its also the first year that I've really attempted obstacles.


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2008)

Well that explains that.  I knew VG has been riding for a while, but for some reason I thought you really hadn't much before now.  I was starting to think I was hopeless as far as speed goes.    Makes a lot more sense now.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

Carrie, I wasn't doing the things you're doing, at the stage you're doing them.
You will be kicking it up a notch in no time at all!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 23, 2008)

Speed will come with confidence and there is no doubt you are progressing


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Speed will come with confidence and there is no doubt you are progressing


I concur.  Carrie, you should be proud of the progression and confidence you've gained in a short time!!!


----------



## Greg (Aug 23, 2008)

severine said:


> Well that explains that.  I knew VG has been riding for a while, but for some reason I thought you really hadn't much before now.  I was starting to think I was hopeless as far as speed goes.    Makes a lot more sense now.



Not to take anything away from TC and VG's skills, but if those pics are indicative of the typical terrain, than 8 MPH is not that far from the realm of possibility for you too, Sev. The trails we are riding at Nass are significantly tighter, twistier and more technical and I'm not sure if they can even be ridden that fast. 5 or 6 MPH maybe.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not to take anything away from TC and VG's skills, but if those pics are indicative of the typical terrain, than 8 MPH is not that far from the realm of possibility for you too, Sev. The trails we are riding at Nass are significantly tighter, twistier and more technical and I'm not sure if they can even be ridden that fast. 5 or 6 MPH maybe.


I agree.  Though we don't tend to stop to take pics on the hill climbs and technical twisties, I believe our terrain is significantly flatter and far less rocky than the terrain you ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not to take anything away from TC and VG's skills, but if those pics are indicative of the typical terrain, than 8 MPH is not that far from the realm of possibility for you too, Sev. The trails we are riding at Nass are significantly tighter, twistier and more technical and I'm not sure if they can even be ridden that fast. 5 or 6 MPH maybe.



I would have to agree with this. 8 to 9mph average is not that big of a deal on the terrain shown in all of the pics I have seen of this spot. There is no way any weekend warrior could do that kind of pace at Nass or any of the other more technical riding spots in New England.


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I would have to agree with this. 8 to 9mph average is not that big of a deal on the terrain shown in all of the pics I have seen of this spot. There is no way any weekend warrior could do that kind of pace at Nass or any of the other more technical riding spots in New England.


Again, I agree, whole heartedly.  I have always figured that you have more rock and elevation than we have here.
The VASA trail is ranked as an intermediate trail with a few tight technical sections, but it is not an advanced/expert trail.  In this pic that Kris took of me, we are in one of the twisty, long, technical up hill grades, (not a hill but an up hill grade).  Other than the other section that is down hill that is similar in twisty tight trees, and two fairly large hills.  The rest is fairly whoo hoo open winding trails through the hard woods.  Fun, and easy to get cruisin!





I will post a trail map and review of the trail when I get it scanned.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 23, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> oh and congrats on 1000 posts



congrats



Trekchick said:


> Instead of starting a new thread for lil o me, I'll add to this one.
> 
> Our usual Wed night ride was just me and Kris again, so I asked if she'd help me with some skilz, like bunny hopping, and get the sand gremlins out of my head.
> 
> ...



That looks like a sweet trail..making me want to go out and buy a bike..



Trekchick said:


> Again, I agree, whole heartedly.  I have always figured that you have more rock and elevation than we have here.
> The VASA trail is ranked as an intermediate trail with a few tight technical sections, but it is not an advanced/expert trail.  In this pic that Kris took of me, we are in one of the twisty, long, technical up hill grades, (not a hill but an up hill grade).  Other than the other section that is down hill that is similar in twisty tight trees, and two fairly large hills.  The rest is fairly whoo hoo open winding trails through the hard woods.  Fun, and easy to get cruisin!
> 
> 
> ...




Nice action shot!!!!


----------



## severine (Aug 23, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Carrie, I wasn't doing the things you're doing, at the stage you're doing them.
> You will be kicking it up a notch in no time at all!!!





o3jeff said:


> Speed will come with confidence and there is no doubt you are progressing





Trekchick said:


> I concur.  Carrie, you should be proud of the progression and confidence you've gained in a short time!!!


Awww, you guys are making me blush.     Any progress makes me happy.  I am not a natural athlete.



Trekchick said:


> Again, I agree, whole heartedly.  I have always figured that you have more rock and elevation than we have here.
> The VASA trail is ranked as an intermediate trail with a few tight technical sections, but it is not an advanced/expert trail.  In this pic that Kris took of me, we are in one of the twisty, long, technical up hill grades, (not a hill but an up hill grade).  Other than the other section that is down hill that is similar in twisty tight trees, and two fairly large hills.  The rest is fairly whoo hoo open winding trails through the hard woods.  Fun, and easy to get cruisin!


Sounds like a lot of fun!   And you and Kris definitely have a lot of fun riding there.  I love reading your TRs on Diva and here!  Different perspective than the guys give here, for sure!


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 23, 2008)

Carrie, I'm convinced you'd have a blast riding with us!

Jeff and GSS, thanks for the kudos on the post count, but I hadn't even noticed.  There is a difference between a posting gear ho, and a post ho!


----------

